# Breeder recommendations, WNY



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Harborview Goldens is a member here on the forum, she is a very well respected and reputable breeder with Beautiful Goldens. There are several members here who have pups and dogs from Haborview. Hopefully they will add their comments.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I had talked to Lisa before I got my first golden. The breeding didn't take and alas I kept looking. She was very nice and knowledgeable. I think she was co-breeding with Debbie Kahla (Benchmark) when I talked with her a few years ago. I think that Lisa would be a good choice and is considered reputable. Not having a website really means nothing!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woods Woman (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, yes, I understand having a website doesn't make you a good breeder. But it is a really nice way to get information!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another to put on your list is Rivermate--Sally Baritell. She does not breed often, but just had a litter born on July 4th. She is in the Finger Lakes area and a member of the Central NY GR club (which would be another puppy referral to contact as it is not really that big a drive from the Buffalo area.). Don't know if the babies are all spoken for yet....


----------



## NikNik (Sep 11, 2010)

I know a few of those that you mentioned....send me message if you need more info.


----------

